

Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (December 2011) - whoishiring

Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
jamii
SEEKING WORK - London or remote.

I'm interested in distributed systems and big data. Some of the things I've
been doing recently: testing multiple currency support at a betting exchange,
building analytics widgets backed by a disco cluster for a large online
publisher, working on an implementation of the telehash protocol.

I've also worked in search [1,2], distributed systems [3], testing [4,5] and
p2p systems [6,7,8]. I have a strong background in math (real analysis,
probability, discrete maths) and computer science (randomized algorithms, AI /
epistemic logic, machine learning).

I've worked professionally with python, ocaml and erlang. I would also like to
pick up clojure.

Resume - <http://scattered-thoughts.net/all?tag=about>

Blog - <http://scattered-thoughts.net/>

Github - <https://github.com/jamii>

References -
[http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=65525388#recommendat...](http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=65525388#recommendations)

[1] <http://scattered-thoughts.net/one/1291/799313/731344>

[2] <https://github.com/jamii/texsearch>

[3] <http://scattered-thoughts.net/one/1300/292121/72985>

[4] <http://scattered-thoughts.net/one/1280/511009/453845>

[5] <https://github.com/jamii/ocamlcheck>

[6] <https://github.com/jamii/dissertation>

[7] [http://scattered-
thoughts.net/all?order=asc&tag=telehash...](http://scattered-
thoughts.net/all?order=asc&tag=telehash&abridge=true)

[8] <https://github.com/jamii/erl-telehash>

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I can do two things!

\- Front end: HTML 5, CSS, JS/Jquery.

\- PHP development. I'd like to do more 5.3 but I'm more weathered in 5.2 due
to client demands. Also Codeigniter. But I can pick up most things.

If you're really desperate, I can hit things with Perl too.

I use Mercurial for source control but I'm comfortable with git also. I'm
familiar with most modern day practices & processes. I won't say I've been
overly-exposed to something like Agile or TDD for instance because I haven't.
But I get these things and I learn quick :)

I have worked on pretty much every kind of site imaginable now and would
estimate I've built an area of internet roughly the size of Ireland.

My own site is usually at <http://pitbot.net> and it was rather nice, if I do
say so myself. Alas no one has paid me for many, many weeks and I had to
choose food over renewing the hosting bill. I can show you many wondrous URL's
of work I've done though.

I'm UK based.

------
jackkinsella
SEEKING WORK (Freelance only) – San Francisco, Remote

1\. I specialize in Ruby on Rails, and by this I mean I’m competent in Ruby,
Rails 3.1, JavaScript, coffeescript, CSS, Html, Linux, deployment with multi-
server architectures, asynchronous requests, regular expressions, TDD, VIM,
jQuery, refactoring, design patterns, git, and sql.

2\. I’m writing a book on Ruby on Rails best practices.

3\. I know the Facebook platform inside out. I’m equally familiar with Spree,
an open source e-commerce platform allowing you to create stores that sell
online – be that digital goods or otherwise.

4\. I’m fast. I built and deployed one app per week for my previous client. I
stay fast by keeping a deck of 6000 programming flashcards which I keep in
constant rotation.

5\. I’m practical. I’m not the kind of engineer who will waste your time and
money perfecting architecture till the end of your budget. I’m the guy you
want to hire to rapidly prototype something at a reasonable cost so that you
can go and raise money right now.

6\. I studied at and graduated from Oxford University.

7\. I know a lot about marketing, having built viral Facebook apps, having
managed Facebook and Google advertising campaigns for over 2 years, and having
done heavy SEO work. I will imbue your app with sensible optimizations that
will make marketing your app, and ultimately making money, much simpler.

8\. I take pride in my work. I’m ashamed of bugs and I won’t let them creep
into projects with my name on them.

9\. I can build your web app alone, although I prefer to work with a graphic
designer since your end results will be better for the same cost.

10\. I’m aware of my own cost, and my goal as a consultant is to offer you the
most value per dollar, not to bill the maximum number of hours. I will suggest
technical compromises to your spec where we swap ideal functionality for
cheaply implemented functionality. You can always add the ideal case when you
raise your first million.

Sample site: www.oxbridgenotes.co.uk [100% me]

Github: <https://github.com/jackkinsella>

Further samples: www.jackkinsella.ie

Tel: + 415 568 7164

Email: jack.kinsellaHATgmail.com [replace HAT with @]

------
chrisd82
SEEKING FREELANCER - Chicago or Remote

GroupTweet.com is looking for a PHP developer to help take our product to the
next level. Opportunities exist to really drive the direction of our product
and make an exciting impact. Twitter API experience is a plus. We are
experience user growth and engagement and are adding new features on a weekly
basis.

We think adding group functionality to Twitter will open up the platform to a
variety of exciting new use-cases. From a Yammer type experience for non-
enterprise users to an entirely new way of leveraging the Twitter platform
through crowdsourced Twitter accounts.

See a little more of our vision at GroupTweet.com/examples

Email: jobs@GroupTweet.com

------
hundredwatt
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote - GaggleAMP.com

GaggleAMP is hiring part-time software developers and UX designers to help us
extend our social amplification platform. On the frontend, we use jQuery and
HTML5/CSS3 via HAML templates. Our web application's backend stack is Ruby on
Rails 3 with MySQL and Redis.

We'll consider hackers with any experience level, intern and up. If
interested, send an email with a brief bio and one or more links to past work
to jason AT gaggleamp DOT com.

~~~
venturebros
Are you looking for front-end developers or back-end developers?

------
nigma
SEEKING WORK - Remote, possible on-site for limited periods

Professional software engineer, python developer, manager of one. Currently
focused on web applications, business and scientific applications.

What I like to do:

\- System architecture, software engineering, data modelling

\- Python development (web applications, APIs, backends, desktop applications,
Cython/C extensions)

\- Full-stack, scalable web applications with Django, Flask, Tipfy, Google App
Engine

\- Relational and non-relational databases (PostgreSQL & PostGIS, MySQL,
MSSQL, Redis, MongoDB, Riak, ..)

\- Server-side and browser-side JavaScript, jQuery, HTML5, CSS/SCSS, media
queries, etc.

\- Google Apps Marketplace (contextual gmail gadgets, apps script, seamless
integration)

\- Love to learn, currently starting with Android and Chrome Extensions

Find out more on <http://en.ig.ma/> and <http://en.ig.ma/projects>.

Contact: en@ig.ma

------
egor83
SEEKING WORK - Remote (St. Petersburg, Russia)

Python, GAE. Relatively new to these, though I worked on a few client
projects, so I know from experience I don't require mentoring to get things
done with Python.

Also did several small personal projects, including one for HN [1].

Have prior experience with C# and embedded (C, asm for MCUs); also have some
knowledge of maths and physics.

You can reach me at egor.ryabkov(at)gmail.com

GitHub page: <https://github.com/egor83>

Some more details, CV, more links:

<http://egor83.wikidot.com/py-dev-looking-for-a-job>

\-------------------------------

[1] My HN tool - poll visualizer:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2977909>

------
helen842000
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote (UK)

Design & development of 2 site pages. Looking for an all-rounder to expand our
MVP beyond our Unbounce/Launchrock signup page.

Detailed specs already mapped out. Strong understanding of what is required.
Looking to get a branded landing & pricing page created. It's important that
it can be completed before the New Year.

Detailed info -

Landing page with simple signup form signup linked to MailChimp list.

Pricing Page linking through to full payment gateway process. No preference
which is used - PayPal, Stripe, Recurly etc.

I'm looking to keep the process as simple as possible. I'm looking for a
talented individual who can take the project and run with it and keep me
updated.

Please contact with cost & links to work examples if interested.

I'm my username @ gmail.com - Thanks.

------
noahc
SEEKING WORK -- Remote / Mid-west

Does Customer Discovery Scare You and Still Looking for Your First Users? Not
sure about your SEO strategy? Wondering how you can take advantage of Micro-
opportunities presented in your Industry?

I will do customer discovery, get your product in the hands of real customers
and process their feedback in a way that keeps you doing what you do best:
coding and visioning.

I can put you on the right path to identify how to dominate google rankings
and then execute on that plan making your startup more visible for folks
looking for the solution your startup provides.

Lastly, I'll keep my eyes open for micro-opportunities in your industry that
will let you get quick marketing wins and bring attention to your startup.

If this sounds like something you're interested in shoot me an e-mail
noah@noahc.net.

------
kls
SEEKING WORK - remote or Orlando FL

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/kentonsmeltzer> You name it I have worked with it.
I am very strong in JavaScript (jQuery, Dojo, etc.), Java, and Objective-C. I
have 16 years experience and have three exits under my belt. I am looking for
more interesting work than can be found in my local market. I am the primary
care taker for my grandparents so I am bound to FL geographically, but I can
travel to be on location for a month at a time. My most recent apps can be
found in the portfolio section of my Linked-In profile and I can be contacted
at: ksmeltzer@gmail.com

Also I am not particular about work arrangements, I can do W2 or corp-corp,
just looking for something interesting, everything else is details.

------
marcsamson
SEEKING FREELANCER - Washington DC (ideal) or Remote

Pre-launch startup in the news-media space looking for developer to finish MVP
and possibly come on board with stake if interested. (Recently lost co-founder
& technical backbone to an amazing opportunity with an established tech
company in the area.)

Heavy lifting on design, development & customer discovery is already done.
Application is ~90% functional, although it's missing quite a bit of polish.
HTML/CSS is complete, but not yet integrated into the application. Validated
product concept & market. Highly influential individuals from industry ready
and waiting to use.

General skill set: Ruby (1.9.2), Rails (3.1), Git and MySQL (+1 if you love
the news//digital media).

Email: marc AT pressfolios DOT com

------
iseyler
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

Looking for someone to write a TCP stack for BareMetal OS. This needs to be
written in x86-64 Assembly. See the posting here:
[http://forum.osdev.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=24471](http://forum.osdev.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=24471)

------
caw
SEEKING WORK - Austin, TX or Remote

I'm trying to start freelancing by doing some side work. I've recently
graduated college but landed an IT job because my internship experience was IT
based.

My skills are in systems administration - Linux primarily (including HPC),
some Windows. I also manage NetApp and EMC fileservers.

Programming - Perl, PHP, Ruby

I'm also interested in web based projects. I'm familiar with HTML, CSS, and
PHP, but am trying to get some more experience with Rails. The things I've
done are primarily internal tools or team based school projects, but I'll show
you what I can.

cody {at} codywilbourn [dot] com <http://www.linkedin.com/in/codywilbourn>

------
martey
SEEKING WORK - Washington DC - Remote is great

I am a web developer (both frontend and backend). I am most proficient with
Django, a Python-based web framework, although I also have worked in the past
with a variety of other frameworks and languages (WordPress, PHP, Perl, C,
etc.). I can do everything you need to get a web application up and running,
from handwriting HTML and CSS, to configuring MySQL and PostgreSQL databases.
I have spent more time with Facebook's Graph API that is probably healthy.

I know both Git and Mercurial, am proactive about communicating, and have no
issues working with non-technical clients.

Contact me at <http://www.marteydodoo.com/contact/>

------
sdoowpilihp
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Los Angeles

Most of my experience revolves around game engineering. I have worked on MMO's
as well as Facebook games. In regards to specific technologies, I am
comfortable working with Actionscript, PHP, Python, javascript/coffeescript,
and HTML/css.

Projects I have worked on:

<http://www.pixiehollow.com> <http://www.facebook.com/serfwars>

My Github and LinkedIn:

<http://github.com/pvwoods>
<http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=120678969>

------
tedkimble
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Most recent work: <http://kimble.co/web>

I am a design generalist with a undergraduate degree in mathematics and
physics and graduate design degree in architecture.

My ability to design and program -- and perhaps more importantly, to
communicate in both languages -- provides significant value.

I work mostly in Ruby and implement design in code -- Haml, Erb, Mustache,
Sass, Less, CoffeeScript are used frequently.

I recently released my first open source programming project:
<http://github.com/tedkimble/bruter>.

Email is in profile.

------
charlesdm
SEEKING WORK. Belgium. Remote, but have no problem with travelling.

Mobile development; iOS (Objective-C) and Android (Java) development. Past
experience also includes C/C++ and desktop development (Windows & Mac).

Specialities: Low level programming in C/C++, multi platform software
(desktop, mobile), porting of libraries, 2D/3D renderers for games, back end
systems.

Portfolio work is up at <http://pandaris.com>. Just finished two personal iOS
projects that'll be up in the store soon -- a password manager and a voip
client for gamers.

Market rate contract work only; email and skype are on my profile.

------
joshontheweb
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Short-Term

I build realtime web apps in a full js stack ie. Node.js, Backbone.js.

I prefer starting from scratch and working alone or with a designer but I am
traveling right now so any smaller projects might work.

<http://joshontheweb.com> \- Homepage

<http://eightbitbeats.com> \- NodeKnockout 2011 submission

<http://twitter.com/joshontheweb>

<http://linkedin.com/in/joshnielsen>

------
laaph
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area or Remote

My background has been working for scientists and system administrators, so I
tell people my strongest programming skills are Matlab and Perl. I also have
experience in building GUI applications with Java (Swing) and C++ (Borland). I
also have done embedded programming, but my software experience is much better
than my hardware experience (I can do bit twiddling but do you really want to
trust me with a soldering iron?). I'd like to stay in the sciences (sorry
sysadmins) but I am open to anything that is interesting.

Contact in profile.

------
bensummers
SEEKING FREELANCER - London / Remote in UK

User interfaces in web browsers using jQuery.

I have some interesting bits of user interface that need creating. If you're
up for a bit of a challenge, send me an email with links to your work.

I suspect it's in the order of a few weeks work, pretty much self-contained,
and doesn't have to be done in one go. You'll need to come to one or two
meetings in London, but apart from that, can work anywhere in the UK
(geographic restriction due to nature of information being processed).

My contact details are in my profile.

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK - NYC or Remote

I'm an independent web and UI designer. I recently switched to working
freelance full-time and I'm looking to develop relationships with startups and
smaller companies. I always offer fair/flexible rates.

I'm great with: UI/UX Design Visual Design Wordpress Development Copywriting

Take a look at my work: <http://www.ryanglover.net> LinkedIn:
<http://www.linkedin.com/in/ryangglover>

Contact: me@ryanglover.net

------
mattmillr
SEEKING WORK - NYC or Remote

I'm primarily a Python/Django developer. I do backend & frontend work,
HTML/CSS/jQuery, linux admin, etc. I take a pragmatic, get-things-done
approach. I've got iOS, PHP and Adobe Flex/Flash/ActionScript experience as
well.

I can take on full projects, soup to nuts, or work with your existing team if
you just need a little extra help.

My portfolio and more info (including contact details) are at
<http://brooklynsoftworks.com>. I'd love to talk with you.

------
braindead_in
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote - Scribie.com

The immediate thing we need done is developing a JavaScript based text editor
which is tightly integrated with a HTML5 audio player. Contact for more
details.

------
nzonbi
SEEKING WORK - Remote

(Venezuela)

Hacker, Javascript expert.

My web (currently being redesigned):

<http://www.ozkeebo.com> (greetings to our customers)

Main skills: (expert) Javascript, php, mysql, html5, css3, node.js, jquery

Graphic designer and various other general skills.

<http://www.ozkeebo.com>

<https://github.com/nzonbi>

Work samples available on request.

------
mattm
SEEKING WORK - Nagoya, Japan or remote

Several years web development experience - I can build a web app from the
ground up or work on existing apps.

My strong suits are with PHP, Zend Framework, J2EE but have also worked with
django a little.

Would be interested in transitioning into Ruby on Rails or Android development
so I could give a discount on the rate if you are willing to take a chance.

<http://mattmccormick.ca/portfolio> matt@mattmccormick.ca

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive experience building e-commerce
marketplaces. I have a research background, data analysis, playing around with
NLP right now.

I run a django dev shop, currently taking gigs. Here's my portfolio:

* <http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html>

* <http://www.cloudshuffle.com/>

Contact details in my profile or the link above.

------
kal00ma
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Oslo, US Citizen)

-Back-end Python/C/C++ work

-Android mobile applications

-django + javascript web apps

-Graphics programming / scientific dev.

linkedin: <http://www.linkedin.com/pub/trevor-lovett/2/13a/555>

blog: <http://codeartisan.tumblr.com/>

github: <https://github.com/trevlovett>

------
JoeCortopassi
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Php/MySQL developer with 2 years experience in web development and it's
associated technologies (JavaScript, HTML, CSS, etc).

iPhone developer with a little over 1 year experience.

Looking to work from home, spend more time with the family.

Rate: $40/hour freelance, $50k as a full time employee with benefits

Contact: joe[at]joecortopassi[dot]com

<http://www.linkedin.com/pub/joe-cortopassi/24/76b/5b9>

------
theoj
SEEKING WORK - NYC or remote.

I am a passionate Android developer. I have worked on several large
applications and some smaller ones as well. My portfolio and Github are listed
below:

<http://www.bricolsoftconsulting.com/category/portfolio/>

<https://github.com/bricolsoftconsulting/>

Depending on the project I can also do C/C++, PHP and Access/VBA.

------
gambeht
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE (San Francisco)

PlayCoMO - <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pet-fair/id429367771?mt=8>

We're a fast growing mobile gaming company looking for talented people to join
our team.

UI Engineer (C++)

User Acquisition Analyst

C++ Game Engineer

Data Analyst/Scientist

Server Engineer

Interns (all positions)

To apply, email: jobs [at] playcomo [dot] com

------
famoreira
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a freelance web developer using Ruby (on Rails 3, Sinatra) and Javascript
(Backbone, jQuery, Raphael) and also frontend (HTML 5 and CSS 3)

While I prefer the stack above I also have experience doing PHP development
using Wordpress and Magento.

Would love to talk so please do get in touch! email: me@filipemoreira.com
<http://github.com/filipeamoreira.com>

Filipe Moreira

------
igor_evsukov
SEEKING WORK – Remote

\- iOS development

\- Rails backend

\- code review

github: <http://github.com/evsukov89>

blog: <http://igor-on-software.posterous.com>

resume: <http://careers.stackoverflow.com/evsukov>

email: igor.evsukov@gmail.com

------
RogueRocket
SEEKING FREELANCER, San Francisco. Prefer local, remote possible

Variable task load, supporting live mobile game product. PHP/mySQL backend,
running on Symfony framework on Amazon EC2. Will involve bug fixing as well as
implementing support for new features and mobile platforms. First task would
be to make existing tech support Android players. (game is currently iOS
only).

email jobs@roguerocketgames.com

thanks

------
czcar
SEEKING WORK - New Zealand/Remote

Rails/JS/Coffeescript/Titanium & some Obj-C developer/designer with a bunch of
experience in frontend and backend work. Latest thing I've built:
<http://ontheroadapp.com> iPad app + backend/frontend (still WIP)

Can also do PHP - wordpress/joomla.

Contact: cameron [at] neuzee [dot] com

------
llambda
SEEKING WORK - Remote, possible on-site (NYC)

Software engineer focused on Python.I develop web applications.

I can do end-to-end full stack development. My preference is to use tools such
as Flask, MongoDB, nginx, HTML5, and JavaScript.

GitHub: <https://github.com/maxcountryman> Email: maxc@me.com

------
guruz
SEEKING WORK - Remote or on-site

We're a offering consulting/contract work around Nokia's Qt framework. We're
also interested in doing more general work in the world of open source,
desktop, mobile.

If you're interested contact us via <http://woboq.com/> We're based in Berlin
but look for remote work everywhere.

------
rileywatkins
SEEKING WORK - Portland/Remote

I do web development with Python (Django and Flask), PHP, ColdFusion (and
CFWheels), SQL, JavaScript (and jQuery), HTML, CSS, some Flex and AS3, etc.

I'm open to part-time, full-time, and freelance.

email: riley at rileywatkins dot com

<http://github.com/rwatkins>

------
TrevorBurnham
SEEKING WORK - Boston/Remote

Web dev. Wrote the PragProg book on CoffeeScript. Proficient in jQuery and
Node.js.

I also enjoy random networking, so if you're in the Harvard/MIT vicinity and
you want to talk tech, let's grab coffee. One person got into Y Combinator
after asking me for interview tips, so I may be a good luck charm. ;)

------
rush-tea
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote or Southern California

I am looking for someone who is good in developing mobile app (iPhone,
Android, and Blackberry). Also, prefer if you are also good in building web
backend as well (MySQL).

You can take small projects first, and if we click, maybe you can be the
technical co founder.

Thanks.

------
ahasija
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE (Chicago) UI Engineer Game Engineer Graphic
designer Experience in iOS/Android apps preferred

Product is education games for young kids. Please reply if interested and we
will discuss further details

------
kal00ma
SEEKING FREELANCER - remote (profit split)

Please contact me if you have design/marketing skills and are interested in
disrupting the low-fare flight-search space. gmail: budgetflightsearch

------
inimino
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Vancouver and China)

Full-stack Web developer. I like challenges, algorithms, UI/UX design, and
building tools for developers.

Contact: inimino@inimino.org

------
lzm
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Brazil.

C#, C++, Python, Java - mostly back-end or non-web programming. ACM ICPC world
finalist. Contact info in profile.

------
Kilimanjaro
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Golang with a strong python and google app engine background, plus the full
web stack.

Details in my profile.

------
peng
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Tokyo)

Interface designer from California. I work with companies around the world on
application design, usability, and branding.

HTML5 / CSS3 (Sass, Stylus) / JS / Photoshop / iOS

<http://nylira.com>

------
csomar
SEEKING WORK [HTML5/JavaScript/PHP-WordPress]

No Node.js for the moment.

